# Anyone used liquid nails as an adhesive/repair glue?



## spenceuiuc (May 28, 2008)

I was talking with someone earlier today and they mentioned how someone had used the 'red' liquid nails to adhere some minicell to their boat. They thought it might also be strong enough to use for boat repairs as well. 

Has anyone used the red liquid nails on their boat? If so, which liquid nails was it specifically (there are more than 1 type of red tube of liquid nails)? How is it holding up for you?

Cheers,
-Tony


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Liquid Nails? Seems overkill to me. Might as well use sub floor adheasive then! 

I have never had a problem with contact cement and if you need to change something, you can peel it out later. Something like liquid nails could be a little more permenent, as in if you try to remove some foam, part of the foam and all the glue will stay behind.


----------



## spenceuiuc (May 28, 2008)

It probably is overkill for minicell. I hear you on the permanence factor. That might actually be nice for repairs though. 

It sure is cheaper though! 

Contact cement ~$8/4oz

Liquid nails ~$3/10oz


----------



## richp (Feb 27, 2005)

Hi,

I've used outdoor grade liquid nails to adhese dense foam pads to the top of all my dry boxes and coolers. 

Squeeze it on the surface of the box, spread it around with a flat tool of some type, make sure you get some at the edges, put the pad down with a little overlap, and then put a piece of plywood and some weight on top overnight. The next morning, take a sharp knife and trim the overlapped edge on a bevel, and you're done.

I have some that have been on for 5-7 years and are still holding quite well. 

FWIW.

Rich Phillips
gulchradio.com


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

Spence, you are shopping in the wrong places. I buy it by the quart (32oz) for $8, which is $1 cheaper then the liquid nails. No biggy either way.


----------



## spenceuiuc (May 28, 2008)

Oh man--- I am shopping in the wrong spots. Where do you find contact cement so cheap?


----------



## Dave Frank (Oct 14, 2003)

The solvents in subfloor adhesive will eat away at styrofoam. Not sure how it would react to minicell. you might test some first. Subflroor glue sticks pretty well to kayaks. clean it well first, then glue a new piece of boat right over the crack. This is a stronger fix than the beloved bituthane for longer cracks. Clamping or weighting it is good.


----------



## rivermanryan (Oct 30, 2003)

Phillip-

Hows my liquid nails job holding up in that old Wavesport X? That was done about 7 years ago. Could be a good test case for longevity.


----------



## Snowhere (Feb 21, 2008)

My local hardware store. I actually paid $7 for the quart, but I am sure it has gone up some since I bought my last quart. If you go to a paint store, they are real proud of the contact cement. They wanted $6 for 4oz!


----------



## spenceuiuc (May 28, 2008)

rivermanryan said:


> Phillip-
> 
> Hows my liquid nails job holding up in that old Wavesport X? That was done about 7 years ago. Could be a good test case for longevity.


Wow! 7 years and still holding? Where is the crack on the WS X?


----------

